# LCD Sales



## jaffa (21 Jan 2006)

I was looking for a 17" widescreen lcd tv in the new year sales but discovered that only the 4:3 formats where reduced. Both D.I.D and Powercity where giving shag all off the pre chrimbo price. Is there any good deals out there?.


----------



## BillK (21 Jan 2006)

Do you have Argos in Ireland? they are doing some reasonable deals on LCD TV just now.
Failing that try  - don't know if they deliver to Ireland but its worth a look.

Good Luck


----------



## MonsieurBond (23 Jan 2006)

BillK said:
			
		

> Do you have Argos in Ireland? they are doing some reasonable deals on LCD TV just now.
> Failing that try  - don't know if they deliver to Ireland but its worth a look.
> 
> Good Luck


www.Argos.ie don't seem to do that many LCDs over 26" in Ireland and also don't do the mainstream brands for some reason. Irish distributors probably won't deal with them, at a guess?

www.RicherSounds.ie in Belfast have some good prices on LCDs.

Failing that, if you shop around, you can sometimes get some deals in the likes of www.DID.ie or www.Dixons.ie.


----------



## dam099 (23 Jan 2006)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Failing that, if you shop around, you can sometimes get some deals in the likes of www.DID.ie or www.Dixons.ie.


 
Anyone know why DID have removed the pricing from most items on their website (except specials) and any ability to buy them online?

Also dixons.ie is a placeholder thats been like that for at least a year now (the "January sale now" on has been there since at least mid last year so I assume it relates to last year at least)


----------



## Reggie (23 Jan 2006)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> don't seem to do that many LCDs over 26" in Ireland and also don't do the mainstream brands for some reason. Irish distributors probably won't deal with them, at a guess?
> 
> www.RicherSounds.ie in Belfast have some good prices on LCDs.
> 
> Failing that, if you shop around, you can sometimes get some deals in the likes of www.DID.ie or www.Dixons.ie.



Argos have a new catalogue out this week. Some good deals on Wharfedale and Bush LCDs. 26" Bush for €599 I think.


----------



## Banquo (24 Jan 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend other websites where you can buy LCD TV's etc I have looked at the ones mentioned above and pixmania.com and Komplett.ie but has anyone any (good) experience with other websites for these products.....


----------



## Reggie (25 Jan 2006)

Banquo said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone could recommend other websites where you can buy LCD TV's etc I have looked at the ones mentioned above and pixmania.com and Komplett.ie but has anyone any (good) experience with other websites for these products.....



Katronics.de have some decent prices but add in delivery costs from Germany.


----------



## shnaek (25 Jan 2006)

Reggie said:
			
		

> Argos have a new catalogue out this week. Some good deals on Wharfedale and Bush LCDs. 26" Bush for €599 I think.



Are those tvs HD ready?


----------



## Leo (25 Jan 2006)

shnaek said:
			
		

> Are those tvs HD ready?


 
See AVForums for a complete list of HD Ready sets (LCD, Plasma, RPro), and don't get caught out buying "HD Compatible".
Leo


----------



## BillK (25 Jan 2006)

I bought a Wharfedale LCD with integrated digital from Argos and sent it back. Picture quality was poor. Bush should be OK.


----------



## MonsieurBond (25 Jan 2006)

BillK said:
			
		

> I bought a Wharfedale LCD with integrated digital from Argos and sent it back. Picture quality was poor. Bush should be OK.


I wouldn't rate Bush as a TV manufacturer. Better to stick with a main brand like Philips, Sony, Toshiba, Panasonic, Samsung, LG, etc.


----------



## Dinging (26 Jan 2006)

Stay away from Philipps, I have spoken with 3 different TV repair guys in the last 6 months and they all agree that Philipps are very poor quality.  In fact I called the guy who fixes TV's in Dundrum and by just expaining the problem of intermittent sound he was able to tell me the make of the television, yes you guessed it a Philpps.  He reckons 50% of his work is to fix Philipps TV's.  Also had a TV repair guy in Sligo tell me the same thing about their LCD TV's, had a 17 inch for 12.5 monthsand the picture went, out of warranty, cost to fix matched the cost of the TV.  You have been warned.


----------



## Leo (26 Jan 2006)

Is that for CRT or LCD models? Philips had about 11% of the market share for LCD TVs last year, so 50% of a guys business from Philips panels alone would be surprisingly high. There are similar horror stories about pretty much every brand out there. Do your research on the features you want, narrow down the options and then spend some time trawling the web including words like 'problem' in your search and see what turns up.
Leo


----------



## pator (26 Jan 2006)

Hi Jaffa,
Have you found a set you like yet? I am in a similar position but now think I am going to go for a 20".  they seem to look a lot more substanial screen and not that much less than a 23".  I know that sounds a bit mad as they are all 3" bigger than each other but perception and reality and all that!

Currys told me they expect to have 20" in stock in the next couple of weeks for less than €400


----------



## Brian4B (26 Jan 2006)

mmmmhhhh!  don't like to hear info' like that about Phillips, only because I've recently decided to get a new tv after owning a phillips for many years........and guess what I've just purchased?..........a phillips lcd.

but then again as it says on those calendars............if you ask a statistician with his head in an oven and his feet in ice how he feels , he'll say on average he feels fine!


----------



## MonsieurBond (27 Jan 2006)

Dinging said:
			
		

> Stay away from Philipps, I have spoken with 3 different TV repair guys in the last 6 months and they all agree that Philipps are very poor quality.  In fact I called the guy who fixes TV's in Dundrum and by just expaining the problem of intermittent sound he was able to tell me the make of the television, yes you guessed it a Philpps.  He reckons 50% of his work is to fix Philipps TV's.  Also had a TV repair guy in Sligo tell me the same thing about their LCD TV's, had a 17 inch for 12.5 monthsand the picture went, out of warranty, cost to fix matched the cost of the TV.  You have been warned.



Sounds a bit fishy to me. Philips are a pretty significant brand and I very much doubt if their reputation would allow such a high failure rate.

I'm sure a survey in your local pub would provide similarly credible and verifiable, _friend-of-a-friend_, _he-said/she-said_ type stories.

You have a manufacturer's warranty - not sure if it is 1 or 2 years - I would expect any problems to surface within the first 1 to 2 years anyway.


----------



## Ripped Off (6 Dec 2006)

Reggie mentioned *Katronics.de* as being decent

Be very careful of them - they are *110% dodgy*

www.av*forums*.com/*forums*/showthread.php?t=201889&highlight=*katronics* 

*if you send them money, you WILL LOSE IT*


----------

